# Britax B Dual - Maxi Cosi car seat adaptors?



## Caezzybe

I have just bought a Britax B Dual system and have a Maxi Cosi Pebble car seat. At the Baby Show, the Britax sales person said that Britax don't make Maxi Cosi adaptors but Oyster do one. Does anybody have any of these adaptors, what are they called and where did you get them from? Also do they do the job fairly well? :)


----------



## Eala

It sounds like she's suggesting that the adaptors which allow the Maxi Cosi to be used on a Babystyle Oyster will fit? I suppose they might, as I think the Britax SHR can be used on the Oyster without adapters. If that's the case, then if you look on Ebay (or google) for maxi-cosi adaptors for the Babystyle Oyster, you should find what you're after.


----------



## Caezzybe

Eala said:


> It sounds like she's suggesting that the adaptors which allow the Maxi Cosi to be used on a Babystyle Oyster will fit? I suppose they might, as I think the Britax SHR can be used on the Oyster without adapters. If that's the case, then if you look on Ebay (or google) for maxi-cosi adaptors for the Babystyle Oyster, you should find what you're after.

Thank you :) I've also done a bit of Googling as I'd never heard of Oyster before and realised it's a style of pram by Babystyle and not a manufacturer. Things make a bit more sense now ;) Mothercare appear to have them so I will order from there....


----------



## sam1984

www.babystyle.co.uk
adaptors compatible with maxi-cosi citi/cabrio/pebble £19


----------



## amyminihane39

please can you tell me did this work out for you as im having the same problem with fitting maxicosi onto britax b dual thanks


----------



## Jaysmummy

They sell the Oyster height adapters in Babies R Us for £9.99 if thats what your looking for

xx


----------



## born2bamum

I have the b dual system and i am using a maxi cosi car seat on top with the oyster / maxi cosi car seat adapters and they work a treat. i have the cabriofix carseat. i am looking to also get the extensions to move it forward slightly .


----------

